# Tren is murdering my appetite. What's the way around it?



## thunderdeads (Sep 2, 2012)

Doing this cycle but can't deal with so much food. No appetite. Getting worse every week. Now starts week 6. What to do? Goal is lean bulk.
75mg test prop ed
75mg tren ace ed


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 2, 2012)

thunderdeads said:


> Doing this cycle but can't deal with so much food. No appetite. Getting worse every week. Now starts week 6. What to do? Goal is lean bulk.
> 75mg test prop ed
> 75mg tren ace ed



im dealing with the same shit, i just ordered a bunch of GHRP6


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 2, 2012)

Add in some dbols


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 2, 2012)

Im dealing with the same thing I did add in some D-bol and gained 6 lbs. but my stomach does'nt want big meals, have to eat alot of small meals


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 2, 2012)

Try some Papaya Enzymes .. Gets rid of all that acid build up from tren.


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks Bro^^^


----------



## BigKevKris (Sep 2, 2012)

I I have absolutely ZERO appetite from tren right now.....its like my stomach shriveled into nothing......its helping me cut though....but not in a good way


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 2, 2012)

Tren-dbol is a killer combo IMO.

 I got tren-methadrol xtreme lined up later as a comparison.


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm glad I am hearing this, I thought it was just me


----------



## longworthb (Sep 2, 2012)

It's called engorge. Last time I ran tren it wrecked my appetite but I started.taking.engorge every day and I had no problem eating 4000 cals


----------



## FTW34 (Sep 2, 2012)

Eq


----------



## overburdened (Sep 2, 2012)

thunderdeads said:


> Doing this cycle but can't deal with so much food. No appetite. Getting worse every week. Now starts week 6. What to do? Goal is lean bulk.
> 75mg test prop ed
> 75mg tren ace ed


Try this bro....  I had a guy ask me something similar to this the other day..  He was getting heartburn(more than likely it's same thing causing this for you)...  Your stomach lining is comprised over 50%(closer to 70-80%..I don't have exact numbers in front of me, and I don't want to tell you it is 80% when it may only be 78%)  Glutamine!  TREN IS HIGHLY ANABOLIC, AND ANDROGENIC,  it is causing anbolism, regardless of some 'bottlenecked' amino acids.... this wreaks havoc, as MANY times, GLUTAMINE is one of the major bottlenecks!(so it is pulled from the stomach lining, so your other body systems work properly)  Glutamine, as well as several other aminos, is used in HUGE quantities when your rate of anabolism is very high...(TREN IS ONE THAT WILL KEEP RATE OF ANABOLISM HIGH, IN SPITE OF 'BOTTLENECKS'...  DBOL IS THIS WAY TOO(this is why they cause HORRIBLE hearburn, than no proton inhibitors(acid reflux meds) can touch.. the reason being, your stomach lining is being sacrificed)....  

Now, if taking a good amt of glutamine(i would start with 25g/day, in addition to what you are taking in... until the symptoms have ceased, then you can lower it slightly to find your 'sweet spot') doesn't help.... It could be liver enzymes..... they can make you feel hungry to to point of nauseous.. then you cant eat shit when you try to eat... and if it is something fatty(it happens more with fatty food... but can happen with any) it's usually worse(if its liver enzyme related...)

I would try the glutamine first, this is usually the case with tren...  if you don't have a good amt of relief in 4 days or so... get bloodwork done!  

The guy I recommended this to(glutamine) the other day, felt exponentially better in 2 days... and it just got better and better....

One thing, don't let glutamine sit in water long at all after it is mixed.... it can turn to ammonia(among other things)


----------



## overburdened (Sep 2, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Try some Papaya Enzymes .. Gets rid of all that acid build up from tren.


This can help too....  use it with the glutamine if you like... but it is the stomach lining being used as a suicidal source of glutamine that causes the majority of the problem....  Papaya enzyme are always a good addition to your supplementation protocol!!!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 2, 2012)

I take a boat load of glutamine. If I'm not getting enough fish or beef, I double to 30grams a day.

So did the Glutamine knock the heartburn out?


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 2, 2012)

Cardio will usually raise appetite.


----------



## iSteroids (Sep 2, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Im dealing with the same thing I did add in some D-bol and gained 6 lbs. but my stomach does'nt want big meals, have to eat alot of small meals



thats probably good anyhow as you'll lean out as you bulk up

http://www.isteroids.com/steroids/trenbolone-enanthate.html


----------



## thunderdeads (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks. I think I will try to go with glutamine.

I have never taken dbol and I'm somewhat hesitant to take it.
If I incorporate dbol in the last 2 weeks of my cycle, wouldn't it bloat me up with water and then I'd devastatingly lose it all after the cycle? Also, I read that for many people dbol _suppresses _the appetite...

8 week cycle is this:
75mg test prop ed
75mg tren ace ed
.25mg adex eod
.5mg caber e3d


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 3, 2012)

thunderdeads said:


> Thanks. I think I will try to go with glutamine.
> 
> I have never taken dbol and I'm somewhat hesitant to take it.
> If I incorporate dbol in the last 2 weeks of my cycle, wouldn't it bloat me up with water and then *I'd devastatingly lose it all after the cycle*? Also, I read that for many people dbol _suppresses _the appetite...
> ...



u would want to hold onto the water and bloat?


every drug effects everyone differently, oral steroids are generally charged with suppressing the appetite.


----------



## teezhay (Sep 3, 2012)

You know you can still eat even when you're not hungry, right?


----------



## Powderguns (Sep 3, 2012)

Adding equipoise ? bad idea?


----------



## effinrob (Sep 3, 2012)

Powderguns said:


> Adding equipoise ? bad idea?


never ran tren but eq made me eat like an animal!


----------



## Powderguns (Sep 3, 2012)

effinrob said:


> never ran tren but eq made me eat like an animal!



I know it buddy  so fuck**ng great for the bulk cycles..


----------



## overburdened (Sep 3, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I take a boat load of glutamine. If I'm not getting enough fish or beef, I double to 30grams a day.
> 
> So did the Glutamine knock the heartburn out?[/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## overburdened (Sep 3, 2012)

thunderdeads said:


> Thanks. I think I will try to go with glutamine.
> 
> I have never taken dbol and I'm somewhat hesitant to take it.
> If I incorporate dbol in the last 2 weeks of my cycle, wouldn't it bloat me up with water and then I'd devastatingly lose it all after the cycle? Also, I read that for many people dbol _suppresses _the appetite...
> ...



let us all know if it helps


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 3, 2012)

overburdened said:


> hypo_glycemic said:
> 
> 
> > I take a boat load of glutamine. If I'm not getting enough fish or beef, I double to 30grams a day.
> ...


----------



## overburdened (Sep 3, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> overburdened said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I was asking you overburden! Thanks for the info brotha. I've never heard of that, so I was curious .. Thx
> ...


----------



## Arabian (Sep 3, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> I'm glad I am hearing this, I thought it was just me


I run tren several times a year and it always kills my apetite. I just force feed my way thru it.


----------



## Powderguns (Sep 4, 2012)

So if I want increase my appetite I must run eq along with tren?


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 4, 2012)

Eq ftw, I cruise on EQ for that reason alone. I love the amount it makes you eat. Its like non stop feed me. When I cruise its 300 test and 200 eq and when I cycle I all ways take 400 eq if I am bulking period. Its the only way I can get enough food. If I do not take Eq i feel lethargic and don't want to eat. Eating turns into a chore and is not enjoyable, but on eq I enjoy eating more than the gym.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 4, 2012)

ghrp6 and early morning cardio brings it back for me.


----------



## Powderguns (Sep 5, 2012)

With tren enathate, the side effects, like decreased appetite, is much more less pronunced?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 5, 2012)

Powderguns said:


> With tren enathate, the side effects, like decreased appetite, is much more less pronunced?



i never noticed it with tren A, however its been a real bitch with tren E but its starting to subside thank god....

good thing i just ordered a ton of ghrp 6 and eq


----------



## Powderguns (Sep 5, 2012)

Tren A don't kill you appetite?


----------



## SFW (Sep 5, 2012)

Tren sends my appetite into overdrive. No idea how its killing everyones desire to eat.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 5, 2012)

Powderguns said:


> Tren A don't kill you appetite?




no sir i was hungry as fuck... its coming back with tren e now tho


----------



## Faymus (Sep 6, 2012)

Wish I had this side effect. . I wanted to eat constantly.


----------



## TREX13 (Aug 7, 2016)

No telling how many times I've run into this appetite loss issue! Tried the force eating, ect..The only thing that has worked for me is 1tbsp of Megace daily. This is a liquid supplement found by prescription for cancer patients, anorexia ect... I can promise you, I have a big time problem eating enough in general, much less on a TrenA, Prop, Avar cycle..On this type cycle, your body is actually feeding on itself, so it's vitally important to eat and eat as much as possible bc Tren converts anything you eat to use for growth..Its pretty hard to get & NOT cheap, but very possible through your PCP or underground..Eating as close to bedtime helps largely also. 
Good luck, TREX


----------



## lundgren (Aug 12, 2016)

Standard Donkey said:


> im dealing with the same shit, i just ordered a bunch of GHRP6


I tried GHRP-6 when I used Oxymetholone, normally the ghrp work very well but the aas destroy a lot the appetit. That work well for you on trenbo ?


----------



## lundgren (Aug 12, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Tren-dbol is a killer combo IMO.
> 
> I got tren-methadrol xtreme lined up later as a comparison.


Exactly ! On Oxymeth and Dianabol impossible to eat correctly, I'm not sure if this sensation come from the liver ?
Good luck


----------



## lundgren (Aug 12, 2016)

overburdened said:


> Try this bro....  I had a guy ask me something similar to this the other day..  He was getting heartburn(more than likely it's same thing causing this for you)...  Your stomach lining is comprised over 50%(closer to 70-80%..I don't have exact numbers in front of me, and I don't want to tell you it is 80% when it may only be 78%)  Glutamine!  TREN IS HIGHLY ANABOLIC, AND ANDROGENIC,  it is causing anbolism, regardless of some 'bottlenecked' amino acids.... this wreaks havoc, as MANY times, GLUTAMINE is one of the major bottlenecks!(so it is pulled from the stomach lining, so your other body systems work properly)  Glutamine, as well as several other aminos, is used in HUGE quantities when your rate of anabolism is very high...(TREN IS ONE THAT WILL KEEP RATE OF ANABOLISM HIGH, IN SPITE OF 'BOTTLENECKS'...  DBOL IS THIS WAY TOO(this is why they cause HORRIBLE hearburn, than no proton inhibitors(acid reflux meds) can touch.. the reason being, your stomach lining is being sacrificed)....
> 
> Now, if taking a good amt of glutamine(i would start with 25g/day, in addition to what you are taking in... until the symptoms have ceased, then you can lower it slightly to find your 'sweet spot') doesn't help.... It could be liver enzymes..... they can make you feel hungry to to point of nauseous.. then you cant eat shit when you try to eat... and if it is something fatty(it happens more with fatty food... but can happen with any) it's usually worse(if its liver enzyme related...)
> 
> ...


Awesome... I watching in the past when the first SUPERDROL came on the market, he recommended that :
- Taurine
- Coq10
- Glutamine 
- Saw palmetto     etc.....

You take your glutamine in single dose ? twice ? Or more ?

Thanks for your helping


----------

